#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Exploit Kernel

## 1c3m4n

Alguem ae chegou a testar esse exploit do kernel q ta na pagina principal????
https://under-linux.org/modules.php?...ticle&sid=3063

eu testei aki em casa em 2 kernel diferente ambos 2.4.26 mas um com o patch PaX da grsecurity e mesmo assim o fdp DETONOU a maquina em menos de 1 segundo!!!!!! 
Lah no site onde saiu essa falha tem o patch pra corrigir isso, soh q eh uma gambiarra pq o processo num eh parado, ele num detona a maquina mas fica rodando um processo com 99% de CPU  :Frown: 

alguem ae achou outra correcao pra isso?

AAAAAAA e mesmo quem usa o grsecurity inteiro num esta a salvo  :Frown:  ele tb eh vulneravel

----------


## lss

Executei o exploit e congelou minha maquina totalmente, tive que resetar, quem tiver a soluçao  :Smile: )
To usando o 2.4.20

----------


## 1c3m4n

O q eu to achando estranho nessa coisa toda eh essa falha saiu no dia 11 e ateh agora num saiu nda na packetstorm,securitytracker,securityfocus,cais,etc.. nem no proprio site do kernel.....

----------


## odbc

Tb kabei de detonar meu FC2 com 2.6.5-1.... 

Ki merda!!!!!

----------


## Mav3r1ck

por favor, se alguém encontrar posta aí...

----------


## Rooter

Não cheguei a testar esse exploit ainda, mas oq essa falha ocasiona? DoS no sistema?

----------


## 1c3m4n

congela tudo!!! nem o teclado responde

----------


## Rooter

Hmm.. testei ele e da pau mesmo hehe
Soh achei estranho uma coisa, acho que ele nao da pau no processamento (akilo de criar processo que ocupa mto CPU), ateh pq o teclado responde normalmente (liga/desliga caps lock, etc), ele apenas afeta o sistema.. parando de responder...

----------


## 1c3m4n

sim ele "trava" o processador,
qto ao consumo de cpu vc soh vai conseguir ver com p patch aplicado no kernel

----------


## bouncer

sera onde vamos achar solucao..
isso dever ser mandado do bill gay...
mas vamos luta....
sera que meu servidor slack 9.1 com kernel 2.4.26 esta lista preta

----------


## Mav3r1ck

bouncer, neste site mostra quais versões são afetadas...
http://linuxreviews.org/news/2004-06...ash/index.html


Agora 1c3_m4n, desculpa a inocência, mas como eu aplico este patch?
Vou ter q recompilar meu Kernel ou ok?

----------


## bouncer

blz...mano

----------


## 1c3m4n

PQP q bosta  :Frown:  ateh o patch do kernel q o slack disponibilizou eh igual akele da linuxreviews  :Frown:  ele ainda num resolve o problema mto bem

----------


## vonlinkerstain

Pelo o que eu entendi, este problema tinha sido corrigido no kernel 
2.6.7
você já testou nele?

----------

